# DLS, Alpine, Kicker pics



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

URL=http://img196.echo.cx/my.php?image=p10100072fc.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

URL=http://img196.echo.cx/my.php?image=p10100103wd.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Here is my durangos system. I really like the DLS comps and coaxils really clean. There is not a whole lot of mid bass but I dont have my doors deadened yet and Im only giving them a little over half of the power they want. Im thinking of getting rid of the fan and putting my end caps back on. I cant seem to get rid of the ground loop it causes when it is unplugged the noise goes away.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice setup!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks alot man. I actually had it all done at a local shop that a kid I knew from high school owns. Now for the fan to be gone it will be great.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

45 reveiws and only one reply. Why is that? What do you guys think? I had the shopdo the install because of time and not having the proper tools.


----------

